# My Bike, Ready For Work And Play



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Just got done doing some work on the motorcycle getting it ready for spring/summer/fall. I put on some new bar-end mirrors, removed the ugly, turbulance-inducing windshield and fabbed up a cover for where it went and got the delivery box all set up.
New rear tire and oil change were also just done.
Ready for play:








And for work:


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

looks nice i really want to get 1 too


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice bike, love them Suzukis.

I have a SV1000 I am going to sell, until I get out of school I just won't be doing much riding, if anybody is close I will let it go for a steal. Chris


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

My son just got a new 150 cc street bike, made in Colombia, to ride to work and school. It really stirred me up a bit. If traffic wasn't so insane here, I'd get one for myself.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Henry in Panama said:


> My son just got a new 150 cc street bike, made in Colombia, to ride to work and school. It really stirred me up a bit. If traffic wasn't so insane here, I'd get one for myself.
> 
> View attachment 17558


That looks like a fun little tiddler!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

go for it Henry, when my son gets out of the army he wants me to get one so we can do some sight seeing together


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You lookin' at *me?*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

M_J said:


> You lookin' at *me?*
> View attachment 17559


Transformers da da da


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2010)

#46 MJ?

Valentino Rossi fan?

Andy


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Andy said:


> #46 MJ?
> 
> Valentino Rossi fan?
> 
> Andy


Oh yeah!! Rossssiiiiiii!


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ (Jul 31, 2011)

Living in the boondocks means a long trip to anywhere. I settled on a mountain bike with a 48cc Chinese engine. It is considered a "helper" engine but at 150 MPG it's a LOT of help. I can go shooting, prospecting and just visit my "Desert Rat" friends even farther off the beaten path. I'll try to get a picture soon.


----------



## Andy (Jul 6, 2010)

M_J said:


> #46 MJ?
> 
> Valentino Rossi fan?
> 
> Andy


Oh yeah!! Rossssiiiiiii!








[/quote]

Me too. I hope he enjoys a better season this year but I don't think Ducati will have made enough progress. It would be nice if Nicky Hayden can really get in the mix this year too!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ducati made a mistake in throwing away the frame design and technology that they had been devoloping for however many years. Now the new design is a failure in at-the-limit riding and they, as well as Rossi and Hayden, are stuck with it.
Very unfortunate!


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

MJ ya right on there the frame is key and what a wast of money and time they could use the technology they have and
get back on track IMO


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

So awesome that among other things you deliver pies on that fun machine!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dam MJ, does that delivery box double as a catchbox? It seems to be be worn a bit









Nice ride, and yeah it makes a world of difference with out the windshield... lucky guy, you are.

LGD


----------

